# K-9 Missing After Attack On Deputy , Vinton Cty. OH



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

K-9 Missing After Attack On Deputy, Sheriff's Office Says | NBC 4i
K-9 Missing After Attack On Deputy, Sheriff's Office Says
Suspect Remains On The Loose
VINTON COUNTY, Ohio -- The Vinton County sheriff’s office is searching for a man who allegedly assaulted a deputy and stole his cruiser, with a K-9 deputy inside, overnight Friday.

A deputy was conducting a routine traffic stop when the suspect, 30-year-old Kelly Krebs, began arguing with the deputy.

During the altercation, Krebs jumped into the deputy’s cruiser, a 2001 Ford SUV, and took off. The deputy was dragged a short distance before he fell off the moving vehicle, according to the sheriff's office.

The extent of the deputies injuries remained unclear.

The cruiser was recovered some time later, but the K-9 deputy was not inside.

Deputies said they believe Krebs is traveling on foot.

Krebs is described as a white male who is 6 feet 2 inches tall and weighs about 195 pounds.

The K-9 officer is a German Shepherd breed.

Anyone with information on the whereabouts of the suspect or the K-9 should call the Vinton County sheriff’s office at 740-596-5242.

No other information was immediately available.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, bet the guy ____ his pants when he realized what was in the SUV! I certainly hope they find the K-9, I wonder if they find the Kreb guy if they would find the K-9 perhaps sitting on him.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think I'd want to let a K9 out "his" vehicle and then try to get away. I don't know how you'd do that.
I hope they find the guy, missing about a pound meat off his backside.

I hope the OP keeps us updated. I had a K9 partner killed, line of duty and I can imagine what the deputy is going through, not having any idea what happened to his partner.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I went back to the link in the story. No word on the dog yet, but the idiot who stole the truck has now stabbed a 2nd K9 while they were trying to apprehend him. Sounded like the 2nd dog was going to be ok.

Hope they get this guy soon.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

They better catch this  Would that technically be kidnapping an officer?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

It looks like they caught the guy. No word on the missing dog as of yet.
I'm not sure about Ohio law.

I hope they find the other K9 that is missing. I've never heard of one K9 tracking another, but I'd sure give it a try.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is posted on FB ,but I have not seen it reported yet.....So I am not sure if it is true,will update when I hear more.
Dooley found. Suspect apprehended in vinton count. Dog ok!!!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

This doesn't sound good... I hope that dog is still alive somewhere. How sad.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my word this guys needs to be treated no differently then if it was a human officer he stabbed or "kidnapped" These K-9's put their life on the line for their partner and for every human out there. The handler must be beside himself with worry for his missing partner, along with every other officer out there handler or not. My thoughts are with both handlers the one missing his/her partner and the one who is feeling the pain of his/her partner being injured.

Hopefully they both come out of this all okay! Yes I agree they should was ever available to locate the K-9 and if tracking may work give it a go, nothing lost nothing gained....


----------



## Nascarfan45672 (Jan 21, 2011)

*K-9 Missing After Attack On Deputy, Vinton Cty. OH*



staxi2 said:


> This is posted on FB ,but I have not seen it reported yet.....So I am not sure if it is true,will update when I hear more.
> Dooley found. Suspect apprehended in vinton count. Dog ok!!!


Just to clarify the above statement, I am the one that posted it on both 10tv and NBC4i on Facebook. I know the deputy and K9 involved personally as I worked with him on a local Fire Department in Vinton County. I was called and advised that Officer Dooley is ok! He was found in the house with the suspect around 930 this morning. Thank god! The officer is well but bruised up and will soon if not had been yet reunited with his companion/partner! 

I just wanted to let you know that the statement on FB is in fact true!

Thanks for the thoughts for Officer Bowden and Dooley!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Outstanding. Thanks for the update.

Great news. I know nothing could have kept me apart from my partner, once I knew he was found.
Glad for both of them.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Man Suspected Of Stabbing K-9 In Custody
INTON COUNTY, Ohio -- The man suspected of assaulting a deputy and stealing his cruiser with a K-9 deputy inside has been apprehended, according to the Vinton County sheriff's office.

Kelly Krebs, 31, of Meigs County, Ohio was apprehended Friday morning. He was taken to O'Bleness Memorial Hospital in Athens to be treated for possible frostbite.

A deputy was conducting a routine traffic stop when Krebs began arguing with the deputy, officials said.

During the altercation, Krebs allegedly jumped into the deputy's cruiser, a 2001 Ford SUV, and took off. The deputy was dragged a short distance before he fell off the moving vehicle, according to the sheriff's office.

The extent of the deputies injuries remained unclear.

The cruiser was recovered some time later, but the K-9 deputy was not inside. It was not known if the K-9 was recovered at the time of Krebs' arrest.

The K-9 officer is a German Shepherd breed.

Investigators said a police dog provided by the Gallia County sheriff's office to aid in the search was stabbed. The condition of the Gallia County K-9 was not immediately known.

No other information was immediately available.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you for filling us in , you never know about what is posted on FB.


----------



## Nascarfan45672 (Jan 21, 2011)

No problem staxi2... I understand completely. I did a google search and ran into this forum. Just wanted to let you know. I am sure there is a great reunion going on now. If I hear further about either K9 I will surely try to update!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

The guy should have more then frost bite..............geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad the K-9 officer is ok & will be reunited with his partner


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for joining so you could let us know Nascarfan! Stick around! 

I expect that Mr. Krebs will prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Found in the guys house??????? What was he thinking a missing PD that was being looked for and he was gunna keep it as a pet???? People are stupid


----------



## Nascarfan45672 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was mistaken or misunderstood the phone call. The K9 "dooley" was found at a different house on the porch. I was around loud engines when I took the call. At any rate... he just had a small cut didn't sound like a big deal. Jeck on the other hand had gone through surgery and per 10tv in Columbus (Columbus News, Weather & Sports | WBNS-10TV, Central Ohio News) they showed video of him walking around outside after the surgery expecting a return to service in a couple of weeks! 

Yea... I'll stick around here for a little while.. for sure. Shepherds are great dogs, I am about to move from an apartment to a house and hope to have one again once I get to where I can have one! Everyone be careful out there... All you K9 units... All I can say is THANK YOU for your service! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am just glad Dooley was found and that both dogs are going to be alright!! Too bad Dooley didn't bite that scuzzball right in his crown jewels though. 

Thanks for joining and giving us the 411, Nascarfan! And welcome to the forum! This is a great place to get lots of great advice when you are ready to get your dog.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. I'm sure there a couple of guys that will sleep better tonight knowing that their partners are gonna be ok.

In Roseville, Mn a couple of months ago K9 Ranger was stabbed while apprehending a burlary suspect. Despite the best efforts of the U of M vet clinics, Ranger will never regain the use of his rear legs.

They got the %$*# that did it and he has pled guilty, but not been sentenced yet.


----------



## james1 (Jan 28, 2011)

wow people are getting crazy out in states probabbly wanted to sell the dog steal it and sell it in the black market. I hope the find the K-9 Officer asap


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

If the handler had an anti-theft device, the car wouldn't have been taken. 

DFrost


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Whew, glad all are ok, I was fearing the worst for the missing K9.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Nascarfan45672 said:


> Just to clarify the above statement, I am the one that posted it on both 10tv and NBC4i on Facebook. I know the deputy and K9 involved personally as I worked with him on a local Fire Department in Vinton County. I was called and advised that Officer Dooley is ok! He was found in the house with the suspect around 930 this morning. Thank god! The officer is well but bruised up and will soon if not had been yet reunited with his companion/partner!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that the statement on FB is in fact true!
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts for Officer Bowden and Dooley!


Glad they're doing well!


----------

